# vhi random selection



## Attica (12 Jul 2010)

Just got a letter from VHI offering free diabetes and cardiovascular screening based on random selection. Has anyone else got this? We had cholesterol and blood pressure tests in work a couple of years ago and my blood pressure was high - just thought it was a coincidence to be selected now.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jul 2010)

I think it's coincidental more than anything else. even if your workplace programme was carried out by VHI Occupational health team, I don't think they'd be allowed to retain your personal information in that manner. And if it that screening was carried out by anyone else, they definitely wouldn't be allowed to inform VHI unless VHI needed it for verification of a claim (and even then I'm not sure VHI would ask).

VHI have started a programme of diabetes and cholesterol screening. They concentrated on Dublin last year and they're taking it further this year. See here - [broken link removed].


----------



## theresa1 (27 Jul 2010)

Dear ***,

At Vhi Healthcare we are always trying to improve our customer service. As a member who contacted us on 23/07/2010, we?d like feedback on your contact experience. We would therefore invite you to share your experience by completing a short survey by clicking on the link below before Tuesday, 03/08/2010. Your participation is completely optional. Should you have *any queries or if you would like to opt out of this and any future research please contact* market.research@vhi.ie quoting policy number ******. 

Thank you.

*Market Research Team*
*Vhi Healthcare*

*I did not contact vhi other than fill out form with my pps number. Is this a scam or genuine?*


----------



## Mrs Vimes (28 Jul 2010)

Ring VHI on 1850 44 44 44 and ask them whether they are doing market research at the moment and alert them to scam if they are?
Sybil


----------

